# Wildcamping POI for satnavs



## pausmi (Dec 31, 2007)

I've just joined the technology age and bought a Sat Nav, brilliant. 
Even better I've just downloaded POI's (I think this means Points of Interest) for all National Trust Properties and Caravan Club site Certified locations. (The next best thing when you can't find a wild spot). They now appear on my Sat Nav.
Is there anybody out there clever enough to start to do this for Wildcamping spots? I haven't got a clue but if they could be mapped and downloaded wonderful.


----------



## merlin wanderer (Dec 31, 2007)

pausmi said:


> I've just joined the technology age and bought a Sat Nav, brilliant.
> Even better I've just downloaded POI's (I think this means Points of Interest) for all National Trust Properties and Caravan Club site Certified locations. (The next best thing when you can't find a wild spot). They now appear on my Sat Nav.
> Is there anybody out there clever enough to start to do this for Wildcamping spots? I haven't got a clue but if they could be mapped and downloaded wonderful.


 would be a geat idea mind you once parked up you can save the location
for later use I use a garmin 660 you can download the info and share it if you wish


----------



## avandriver (Dec 31, 2007)

Try here for some great POI files 


POI being points of interest 


Steve


----------



## Motorhomer (Jan 6, 2008)

very useful website .  Thankyou


----------



## terry1956 (Jan 6, 2008)

*In reply*

Hi, the Camperstop people are saying that they have POI,s to download from their book, These will give you all the free sites and more for europe.
terry


----------



## dshague (Jan 6, 2008)

my first post on site hi to you all.
i bought a tom tom last year and have traveled allover France with it.   grate bit of kit .  no falling out with  o/h  . saved all the wild camping on  it.
also all Aries were down loaded to use .from french site brill .
any time you stop on a site you like or someone tells you of place to stop can save on sat nav.


----------



## Julie798 (Jan 6, 2008)

*sat nav*

Great news, but how do you put on the sat nav the aires or poi, i feel 99 years old, i just cant work out this tecno LOL


----------



## Nosha (Jan 15, 2008)

*SAT NAV / P.O.I. Help Please!!*

Avandriver/Steve,
That website is great, I have downloaded the POI camp & caravan sites and by unzipping the Navaman details i.e. the info ending in .cvs I can import it into Autoroute 2006 which I use on a 10" laptop fed by a Garmin serial GPS unit.

My question is... Is it possible to keep these pushpin sets intergrated into Autoroute permanently????? As everytime I start up A/R the pushpins have gone and have to be re-imported, also the little bitmap images have 'vanished' from the specially imported icons????

Help please, is it me?????? Or is it the 'wonders' of Bill Gates and A/R??????


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 15, 2008)

dshague said:


> my first post on site hi to you all.
> i bought a tom tom last year and have traveled allover France with it.   grate bit of kit .  no falling out with  o/h  . saved all the wild camping on  it.
> also all Aries were down loaded to use .from french site brill .
> any time you stop on a site you like or someone tells you of place to stop can save on sat nav.


hi and welcome you aint a stones thro from me enjoy this site


----------



## avandriver (Jan 15, 2008)

Nosha said:


> Avandriver/Steve,
> That website is great, I have downloaded the POI camp & caravan sites and by unzipping the Navaman details i.e. the info ending in .cvs I can import it into Autoroute 2006 which I use on a 10" laptop fed by a Garmin serial GPS unit.
> 
> My question is... Is it possible to keep these pushpin sets intergrated into Autoroute permanently????? As everytime I start up A/R the pushpins have gone and have to be re-imported, also the little bitmap images have 'vanished' from the specially imported icons????
> ...




I wish I cold help Nosha but the working of Autoroute is a bit of a dark art to me 


Steve


----------



## Nosha (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Steve, it was worth a try. Perhaps someone out there also uses it with a bit more success, at least now they know Navman POI's can be used in Autoroute... which is start!
Regards, Nigel.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 16, 2008)

pausmi said:


> I've just joined the technology age and bought a Sat Nav, brilliant.
> Even better I've just downloaded POI's (I think this means Points of Interest) for all National Trust Properties and Caravan Club site Certified locations. (The next best thing when you can't find a wild spot). They now appear on my Sat Nav.
> Is there anybody out there clever enough to start to do this for Wildcamping spots? I haven't got a clue but if they could be mapped and downloaded wonderful.



This is a good site for poi's the poi are free safty cams for all sat navs but you have to subscribe, not exspensive  http://www.pocketgpsworld.com


----------



## kate13 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Delphi Grundig Nav 100*

Great having all these POI`s, but does anyone know how I can convert them to put on my above GPS? I have tried poiconvertor, no luck.
Regards Julie


----------



## Trevor (Jan 27, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Great having all these POI`s, but does anyone know how I can convert them to put on my above GPS? I have tried poiconvertor, no luck.
> Regards Julie


There are some people on this site http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/ that have made there own sets of poi's, and its free you only pay for speed cam's.
But there are no wild camping poi but you could learn how to do it on this site somewhere on thier forums. 
I have a tomtom 500 and have started my own poi category of wild camping, when i go to a new wild site i add it to my sat nav it works for me, i only have a few sites on my nav up to now.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 27, 2008)

*POI converter*

All the systems use different formats. E.g. Tomtom .ov, Navigon .av...
Silly details: icons, a . here or a , there.
There is a program which can translate them: POI format conversion, free download


----------

